# Smiths PRS-40 Bracelet.



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Has anyone ever put one of these on a metal bracelet?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

SolaVeritate said:


> View attachment 35541
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever put one of these on a metal bracelet?


 I'm struggling to see how you could.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Yeah not sure how you are going to go about it but I look forward to seeing the results! It looks purpose made for nato style straps. Really like this watch by the way. Really cool looking thing that really stands out in the looks department. Not really anything else like it.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I have an idea but its outside the box.

If it works, I'll resurrect the thread and show and tell.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I want to see the idea wether it works or not! It really must be outside the box.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm considering buying one of those, and I would prefer it on a bracelet as well. It's simple enough to drill the lugs and fit spring bars.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Well the stuff arrived for me to attach any strap to this thing and I think I have the answer..

..although I'm not going to give the secret away because I haven't got a metal bracelet on it yet (I'm waiting on it arriving in the post.. black S.S. one on a slow boat from china). That is my drive. What I will say and show is this..

















It works for leather bracelets.

This is a 22mm standard bracelet that I've stripped from an eBay purchase ages ago.

What I can say is.. it's not permanent and can be taken from the watch head in less than 20 seconds. Nothing runs under the watch head and the watch back sits flush to the wrist with nothing underneath it.

There is NO modding of the PRS-40. Nothing is drilled, nothing is cut, nothing is squashed or bent or anything weird. It is as was bought. That is also true for this leather strap.

I'm just holding on for a while for a S.S. one to arrive so I can show off a bit and get a little Kudos for my idea. :biggrin:

Hey.. you.. yes you.. if you figure out what I've done.. don't steal my thunder! I don't usually swear so don't make me :thumbsup:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Well my horological wind has been taken from my sails recently so I thought to cheer myself up I would just show everyone how to solve this kind of fixed lug problem. Well.. my fix anyway because I'm sure there are others.

I thought it would be best to not damage either the watch head or the bracelet/strap and I didn't want to start modifying anything, so...

I had a word with Prince Albert and he suggested this .. :biggrin:

















The smaller black balls had to be ordered separately but the bar should work perfectly with the black SS metal bracelet ordered.

A word of pre-thought advice.. the PRS-40 lug space may be 22mm width (officially for Nato) but has been rumoured to be slightly smaller. This is because the edges of the lug holes are rounded. Fitting straps/bracelets into this type of lug hole has the same effect as putting a square peg into a round hole. The thicker the strap/bracelet, the width of the bracelet/strap should be considered.

My advice would be to check the strap/bracelet can fit through the lug holes before having a word with Prince Albert.

Personally, I like this solution because..

*All it takes is to grip both your balls at either side and with a quick twist, you can get your strap off your head in a matter of seconds to slip a nato around your wrist.*

:biggrin: :laugh:

:thumbsup:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

OK. Done.

Fits quite nice actually. Brings the back of the watch snug to the wrist. Drop from the side is as abrupt or loose as the wrist needs. Most of all feels secure (more secure than lug bars). Have a peek.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Pretty neat solution :clap: - I like the leather strap, not so sure on the black bracelet (?) - Anyway, it's your rodeo, so health to wear ...


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Kudos for coming up with a solution but I don't think it goes with the black bracelet! But it's great that you have persevered and followed your dreams! Nice one.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Kudos for coming up with a solution but I don't think it goes with the black bracelet! But it's great that you have persevered and followed your dreams! Nice one.


 @PaulBoysaid the same sentiment too..

..well a bracelet in brushed SS would not match the watch head (some type of fine bead blasting, which is why I was looking into polishing or brushing the head) so I went with black to match the face. I didn't want to mod or alter my PRS.

It would be nice to have a bead blasted SS one with the same finish as the watch (perhaps Timefactors can look into production of these and pass me a free chrono version of the PRS as a little gift for my idea.. I wish) but until I have the cash and the inclination to make that happen.. bead blasting a bracelet.. I went with the black (I'm thinking of dulling the finish of the one I have as it is a teeny bit shiny, but it all works so I'm a bit chuffed).

With the hight of the auto prs-40 being taller than the quartz version, I figured people might want to bring the case down flat to the wrist and tbh I like metal better than nato. So..


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Im away to see what strap looks best on my prince albert :thumbs_up:


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

Wonder if a mesh would work?


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Just an update..










20mm brushed stainless from AliX, £20


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

What about a leather nato?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

SV - That does look better than the black one imho but as you said yourself, your steel bracelet needs to have a similar finish to the case? - While googling around I found a thread on here about the subject which may help? - Looks like you could send the case & the bracelet & have them blasted together (which I presume would make them look identical?) - Anyway, have a butchers ...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/121656-vapour-blasting/&do=embed


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

SolaVeritate said:


> Just an update..
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm brushed stainless from AliX, £20


 Looks a lot better than the black one!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Very imaginative and neat solution to the problem. :thumbsup:


----------

